# Hey



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm trying my hand at building my own props this year. I'm wanting to build all kinds of stuff larger than my budget is the only problem so far. My wife and I love Halloween and our kids are getting into it as well so finally being able to add some scary stuff to my yard is great. Well ya'll will definetly see more of me because I like everyone's input on this site and there are a ton of great ideas I'm going to have to piggyback off of. I'll start posting pictures of some of the stuff I've completed as soon as I get this cauldron I'm trying to build from a 55 gallon drum started and finished.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard, meltyface!! You've certainly come to the right place.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Right now the budget is your only problem, but soon it will be storage and your budget. Glad to hear your whole family loves Halloween. Sounds like you are raising your kids right. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, you'll find lots of ideas here.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome  the best thing about this forum is that the most talented people accross the country (and further) are all here to fuel your frenzy daily or as needed with amazing ideas or tweaks to your ideas! you will love it here


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd second that. I have got so many sensational ideas from this forum. Welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Meltyface!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome! can't wait to see your Halloween pictures!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I love that your whole family is into Halloween!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

